# made a pair of Tyvex bags



## zilte (Mar 1, 2015)

with velcro seams. I can open them up to form a tarp-tent, use them as containers, etc. They measure 4 ft by 3 ft each, total wt is about 1 lb. If I use waterproofing on the seams, the bags will 

hold water just fine for several hours. I use a mylar-bivvy (with hood) as a sleeping bag and as my poncho. If it's not cold, I reverse the sides for poncho use, or it causes me to sweat to death!  I cut the sides of the metalized Mylar and installed velco seams, so that my legs and arms can protrude when I use it as a poncho.

the bags can be velcroed together, set at a slight down angle, and the non-seam side can be springclipped to a ridgeline above my hammock, if it's really cold, with dry grass or other debris stuffed between my mylar bag and the tyvex bags.

Normally, the bags are opened "flat" and used as a tarp. i have a sheet of "heat bubbled" tyvex which serves well as a liner for my sleeping bag. I roll up the liner and bag and use them as a frame for my backpack.

I do a lot in the name of reduction of bulk, weight, and expense, but stuff like that has always fascinated me.


----------

